# Stars... gold/silver/bronze it is!



## Spinney (6 Jan 2016)

The Imperial century folk have been using gold stars for some time to mark their yearly achievements. 

Us lesser mortals in the half century challenge wanted a mark of recognition too, and some of us have been using a 'half-star' (as in my sig line).

But the metric century folk deserve something too.

So I have found/made some stars, trying to get the gold one similar to the one already in use.

Option 1: gold, silver, bronze
for imperial century, metric century, half-century (which includes both metric and imperial)












Option 2: gold, silver, half-silver











My own preference is (marginally) for the half-silver one, as it reflects the half-century part of the challenge.

I'm making it a sticky and will leave it for a couple of weeks. Then folks can just copy whichever star they need from the above to add to their sig lines.


----------



## Spinney (6 Jan 2016)

At the moment the images are a little larger than the current stars in use - but I can easily make them smaller.


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Jan 2016)

I think gold-silver-bronze. It's easier to distinguish


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2016)

Testy testy. Did my change work?
Looks very nice.


----------



## Spinney (6 Jan 2016)

MikeW-71 said:


> I think gold-silver-bronze. It's easier to distinguish


Vote, please? It will be easier in the end to look at the poll rather than going through the thread working out who wants what!


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jan 2016)

As an outsider to this - I am still confused. Are these stars just for the metric challenges and if so how are they distinguishable from the imperial ones? Surely 4 different colours are needed 100m, 100km, 50m and 50km?


----------



## Spinney (6 Jan 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> As an outsider to this - I am still confused. Are these stars just for the metric challenges and if so how are they distinguishable from the imperial ones? Surely 4 different colours are needed 100m, 100km, 50m and 50km?


The half-century challenge allows 50 km or 50 miles to count per month, but with 1 point for 50 km, 2 points for 50 miles etc - take a look here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...0-mile-a-month-challenge.193107/#post-4085218

I've edited my original post to try to make this clearer


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2016)

I've voted but I don't really mind as my silver star for last year is the same either way.
I voted gold silver bronze but really, I like the half star too. 
In fact, having looked at some half stars in the thread, and considered the "half century" aspect, I've changed my vote. I'm that fickle.


----------



## StuartG (6 Jan 2016)

Frankly, if I ever complete it I'll be a star. Why worry about pixelating it? Abstaining.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jan 2016)

StuartG said:


> Frankly, if I ever complete it I'll be a star. Why worry about pixelating it? Abstaining.


I kind of felt that way ... until a shiny star was offered to me. And all of my high minded amateur principles suddenly went out of the window.

Anyway. I've just made my own small silver star by taking one of the Imperial riders' gold star and monochroming it. Is that OK?


----------



## Spinney (6 Jan 2016)

This isn't supposed to be something imposed! But some folks wanted stars, and the Imperial Century folks didn't want anyone else using gold stars unless they'd earned it (quite rightly so IMO). So this thread is just a way of trying to decide on a consistent set of stars to use - after all, there's not that much point in awarding yourself stars if no-one knows what they mean!
And @Dogtrousers - your silver star looks fine to me!


----------



## StuartG (6 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I kind of felt that way ... until a shiny star was offered to me. And all of my high minded amateur principles suddenly went out of the window.


Yes, I guess its easier to say you don't need 'em if you haven't got any. Roll forward a year in the vain hope I get the choice ...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jan 2016)

Gold, silver & bronze are my preference.

My red and blue stars are still available if anyone wants something a bit different to the norm.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Jan 2016)

Voted option one . That seems the logical solution
At a quick glance there is little difference between the two silvers


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2016)

Although I like the idea of a half star the silver ones are too similar, so the bronze is clearer and more obvious.


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Although I like the idea of a half star the silver ones are too similar, so the bronze is clearer and more obvious.


I've jumped the gun and changed mine for bronze


----------



## Spinney (7 Jan 2016)

How dare you!!!


----------



## Katherine (7 Jan 2016)

13 rider said:


> I've jumped the gun and changed mine for bronze





Spinney said:


> How dare you!!!




I nearly did but I didn't want to upset @Spinney we've not heard from @ColinJ yet.


----------



## Fubar (8 Jan 2016)

I've voted gold,silver, bronze - thanks for sorting this!


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

Well, the poll hasn't run quite as long as I said, but the gold/silver/bronze option is clearly the winner.













Or some slightly smaller ones if you want them - can just copy and paste into your sig line:


----------



## Spinney (9 Jan 2016)

I'll leave this as a sticky for another few days - hopefully someone will remind me if I forget to un-sticky it!


----------



## Katherine (9 Jan 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2016)

I am going to be riding in 'stealth mode' so no stars for me ...


----------

